# Adding ccgost into openssl



## j4ck (Feb 9, 2014)

According to ccgost readme, I've configured openssl to use ccgost as it's engine too. But it seems that commands in readme file is for Linux and not for FreeBSD. Anyone has used openssl with ccgost or any custom engines?
This is what I've added to /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf file:

```
openssl_conf = openssl_def

[openssl_def]
engines = engine_section

[engine_section]
gost = gost_section

[simple_section]
dynamic_path = /root/simple_engine.so

[gost_section]
engine_id = gost
dynamic_path = /usr/lib/engines/libgost.so
default_algorithms = ALL
CRYPT_PARAMS = id-Gost28147-89-CryptoPro-A-ParamSet
```


----------

